# Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor



## Dieter1944 (19. Mai 2005)

*Außenbordmotore; hier mein 10 PS Mariner*

Ich habe mich entschlossen, den Bericht in dieser Kategorie einzustellen, da das Thema unmittelbar mit dem Bootsangeln zu tun hat und ich den Eindruck habe, dass das Thema allgemein interessiert.#h



   Mein 10 - PS MARINER Außenbordmotor



   Allgemeines zu Außenbordmotoren



 Es gibt grundsätzlich eine große Palette von Außenbordmoten. Außenbordmotoren dienen zum Antrieb von Sport- Freizeit- und Arbeitsbooten und werden von ca. 1,5 PS 1-Zylindermotoren bis 260 PS 6-Zylindermotoren gebaut. Es gibt sie als 2-Takt, als 4-Takt und seltener als Dieselmotoren, als wassergekühlte und -seltener und nur bei Kleinstmotoren - luftgekühlte Motoren. Gewichtsmäßig sind die 2-Takmotoren am leichtesten, dann folgen die 4-Taktmotoren und am schwersten sind Dieselmotoren. Darum hat sich die letzte Kategorie auch nahezu ausschließlich im Arbeitsbootsbereich durchgesetzt.

 Die Zweitaktmotoren laufen mit einem Gemisch aus Öl und Benzin. Man unterscheidet das sog. Selbstmischen im Tank und die Getrenntschmierung. Hier mischt eine Ölpumpe das Öl drehzahl- und belastungsabhängig automatisch selbst. Das Mischungsverhältnis liegt bei älteren Motoren bei 1 zu 25, bei 1 zu 50 und bei neuern Motoren bei 1 zu 100. Beispielsweise bedeutet 1 : 100 ein Mischungsverhältnis vom 100 Litern Kraftstoff zu 1 Liter Außenbordöl. Bei Getrenntschmierung mischt eine Ölpumpe von ca. 1 : 50 bei Volllast und 1:400 im Leerlaufbereich.

 4-Taktmoren laufen leiser, sind aber auch schwerer. Sie „verbrennen“ kein Öl und sind somit umweltfreundlicher, aber auch teurer.

 Heutzutage sind bereits 2-Taktmoren entwickelt, die nahezu gleich vibrationsfrei laufen, wie die 4-Taktmotoren und durch unterschiedliche Techniken das zugeführte Öl fast rückstandslos verbrennen.

   Je nach Spiegelhöhe des Bootes sind Normalschaft- Langschaft- und Ultralangschaft Motoren auf dem Markt.



 Ist der wassergekühlte Motor angesprungen, muss über eine extra dafür vorgesehen Öffnung ein Kontrollwasserstrahl nach außen drücken. Sollte das nach dem Winterlager einmal ausbleiben, Motor sofort wieder abstellen und mit einem Draht mal in die Öffnung pulen. Meist hat Kalk die Öffnung abgedichtet. Kommt kein Wasser, besteht der dringende Verdacht, dass die Wasserpumpe, also der Impeller, defekt ist. Darum auch NIE einen wassergekühlten Motor ohne Wasser an Land laufen lassen. Schon nach Sekunden kann der trocken laufende Impeller beschädigt werden.



 Wer Motoren über 5 PS führt, benötigt, außer in Skandinavien, in Europa einen Führerschein. Dabei ist wichtig zu wissen, dass nur einer an Bord Inhaber eines Führerscheins sein muss. Fahren darf dann jeder das Boot. Verantwortlich ist derjenige mit dem Befähigungszeugnis! Sind das mehrere, ist vor der Fahrt ein Verantwortlichen zu bestimmen oder eben der Eigner.



   Es gibt noch eine Menge grundsätzlicher Art zu beschreiben, aber hiermit soll es gut sein.

   Fragen will ich gern versuchen zu beantworten.#c





   Mariner Außenbordmotor „10“ (und doch immer wieder etwas Allgemeines dazwischen)





 Die jeweilige Zahl an der Motorhaube gibt die PS oder (amerikanisch) HP – Zahl an. Die Angabe in Kilowatt hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht durchgesetzt.

   Die Leistungsangabe bezieht sich auf die Leistung an der Propellerwelle.

 Es sind Motoren verschiedener Hersteller auf dem Markt. Beispielsweise sind aufgeführt: Suzuki, Yamaha, Mariner/Mercury und Johnson.

   Z.B. sind Mariner und Mercury baugleiche Motoren. Marine Motoren sind grau und Mercury Motoren schwarz lackiert.

   Bei dem von mir beschriebenen Motor handelt es sich um einen 10 PS Zweizylinder 2-Taktmotor.

 Im Gegensatz zu Viertaktmooren haben Zweitaktmotoren keine Ventile, sondern Schlitze. Jeder zweite Takt ist ein Arbeitstakt (beim Viertakter: Ansaugen – Verdichten – Arbeiten – Ausstoßen; also 4 „Takte“). Beim Zweitakter ist es einfacher, nur komplizierter zu erklären. Während der Kolben aufwärt fährt, verdichtet er das vorherige Gemisch. Gleichzeit saugt er durch Unterdruck im Kurbelgehäuse frisches Kraftstoff-Öl-Gemisch an. (Dieses schmiert die Kurbelwelle). Das zuvor verdichtete Gemisch wird gezündet, der Kolben abwärts gedrückt und das frische vorverdichtete Gemisch über einen Schlitz in den Verbrennungsraum gedrückt. ( Jetzt wird der Zylinder geschmiert.) Dieses Gemisch wird nun wieder verdichtet u.s.w. Also, jede Aufwärtsbewegung des Kolbens ist ein Arbeitstakt. Darum Zweitakter. Darum aber auch besondere Anforderungen an das Öl, die Zündkerzen und an die Zündspulen. Jeder Zylinder besitzt eine eigene Zündspule. Die Zündkerzen sollten jährlich gewechselt werden.

   So, und damit ist auch deutlich, warum Zweitaktmotoren leichter sind. Sie besitzen keine Nockenwelle und keine Ventile.



 Mein Motor wurde 1995 hergestellt und 1998 in Norwegen ausgeliefert. Ich habe ihn dann 1999 gebraucht für damals 1850.- DM in Deutschland gekauft. Er soll in Norwegen umgerechnet ca. 3000.-DM gekostet haben. Heute kostet ein 2-Takt Außenbordmotor mit 10 PS neu etwa 2700.-€ (Teuro??). Der Motor hat einen Normalschaft und das Kraftstoff-/Öl-Gemisch von 1 : 50 muss im Tank selbst gemischt werden.

 Das Laufgeräusch bei hoher Drehzahl hält sich in Grenzen. Unterhalten kann man sich dann aber nicht! Bei gemäßigten Kanalfahrten stört das Motengeräusch nicht. 

 Der Motor wird über einen Reversierstarter angezogen (also wie ein Rasenmäher). Bei kaltem Motor muss kurz der Choke gezogen werden und die Gaspinne (das „Gaspedal“ und „Lenkrad“ des Motors) ein wenig angedreht werden. Ist er angesprungen – und das ist insbesondere auf dem Wasser später das wichtigste – geht’s los, zunächst mit mittlerer Drehzahl und dann richtig. Ein Schlauchboot von 4m Länge und 2 Personen besetzt, bringt der Motor leicht zum „Gleiten“. Ein Boot gleitet, wenn es aufgrund seiner Baurart „aus“ dem Wasser kommt, sich also förmlich oben rauf schiebt. Dann wird der Wasserwiderstand geringer, die Geschwindigkeit erhöht sich und d a n n erst kann, nein soll, man auch die Drehzahl senken.(Motorschonung, Kraftstoffersparnis und ohrenarztfeindlich.)



 Mein Außenbordmotor verfügt über drei sog. Flachwasserstellungen. Dadurch kann der Motorschaft in flachen Gewässern angehoben werden, damit der Propeller nicht beschädigt wird. In dieser Stellung muss langsam, gefahren werden und bei wassergekühlten Motoren WICHTIG, Wasser muss immer noch angesaugt werden können!

 Befestigt wird er mit Klemmschrauben am Heck des Bootes und sollte mit einem Sicherungsseil gegen unbeabsichtigtes Lösen gesichert sein.

 Der Motor muss auch an das jeweilige Boot „angepasst“ werden. Die ideale Stellung liegt vor, wenn der Motorschaft bei Gleitfahrt senkrecht zur Wasseroberfläche steht. Nahezu jeder Motor hat dafür eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit. Außer bei den größeren Motoren, so etwa ab 50 PS. Diese Motore lassen sich hydraulisch einstellen. 

 Alle Motoren sind natürlich Spritzwassergeschützt. Dafür ist über die Maschine eine Haube gestülpt. Und so kennt man ja auch die Motoren. Sie schützt die Elektronik und den Vergaser (Luftansaugstutzen bei Einspritzmotoren) vor Wasser. Der Motor muss auch mal eine überlaufende Heckwelle abkönnen und d a r f einfach davon nicht stehen bleiben. Aus einem liegen gebliebenen Auto kann man einfach aussteigen und es zur Not anschieben. Das funktioniert im Wasser nicht! Im Wasser entstehen durch Strömung, Wind usw. ausgesprochen gefährlich Situationen. Ist der Heckspiegel des Bootes breit genug,

   empfiehlt es sich, an einem gesonderten Halter einen kleinen Reservemotor mitzuführen;

   auf jeden Fall aber Paddel oder Ruderdollen. 



 Mein Motor hat ein Gewicht von 35 kg. Man kann ihn also noch tragen und damit ist der Motor auch für den Urlaub, also für den Autotransport (mit Schlauchboot) geeignet. Dafür sind extra Griffe angebracht. Beim Transport an Land sollte man penibel darauf achten, dass der Motorschaft immer tiefer als der Motorblock bleibt, damit kein Leckwasser in den Motor (Zweitaktmotoren haben ja einen Auslassschlitz, der direkt am Auspuff endet und eben keine schließenden Ventile) läuft.

   Abgelegt wird er während des Transports seitwärts auf die Pinne, nicht auf die Schaltung!

   Besser ist, er liegt hochkant auf den dafür vorgesehenen Auflagepunkten.



   Allerdings ist auch immer der Tank – gibt es von 5 bis 25 Liter – zu transportieren.



 Es ist ratsam einen größeren Tank mitzuführen und auch voll, da der Motor bei schneller Fahrt etwa 4 bis 5 Liter Kraftstoff pro Stunde verbraucht. Ist das Boot „voll“ und man dreht den Gashahn auf, dann fährt es nicht Gleitfahrt und es „kostet“ richtig Benzin. Man muss wissen, dass sich die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes nur unwesentlich verändert ob man Vollgas oder Halbgas gibt. Außerdem verbraucht der Motor bei Halblast etwa 2 Liter/h weniger Kraftstoff. 



 Bleibt das Boot im Wasser, im Hafen oder an einer Boje am Strand, ist der Motor möglichst hochzuklappen. Das ist bei jedem Motor möglich.



 Steuern kostet der Motor n o c h nicht. Das will die Politik - wie man hörte - mittelfristig ändern. Haftpflichtversichern sollte man Boot und Motor. Die Privathaftpflichtversicherung schließt die Deckung nicht ein.



   Zur Winterpause sollte der Motor in die Werkstatt zur Inspektion gegeben werden.



   Ich hoffe euch ein wenig kundig über kleinere Außenbordmotoren gemacht zu haben.

 Gerade die Motoren der 10-PS Klasse sind ja immer wieder als Angelboote in Süd- und Fjordnorwegen, als auch in Dänemark anzutreffen. 



 Übrigens 6 und 8 PS Motore, sowie10 und 15 Motore sind bei den meisten Anbietern baugleich und unterscheiden sich nur unwesentlich in der Bemessung der Vergaserdüsen des Ansaugstutzens sowie den Flatterventilen (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). 

   Ach so,

 was ich immer wieder gefragt werde: Bei Vergasermotoren (!) wird bei der Grundeinstellung des Leerlaufs die Vergasergemischschraube (das ist meist die mit der Spiralfeder) vorsichtig mit einem Schraubendreher ganz bis zum Anschlag hineingedreht (also rechts herum). Beim geringsten Widerstand wieder 1 ½ Umdrehungen herausdrehen. Das bei betriebswarmem, aber vorher abgestelltem Motor. Dann wieder starten und vorsichtig ¼ Umdrehung raus oder reindrehen, bis der Motor ruhig läuft (rein ist das Gemisch magerer, raus ist es fetter). Ist man sich nicht sicher, lieber ein wenig fetter mischen, also ein Stück herausdrehen (¼ Umdrehung) Erst dann eventuell noch die Drosselklappenverstellung verstellen. Das ist die zweite sichtbare drehbare Schraube. Rechts herum ist schneller und links herum langsamer.

 Am MARINER 10 befindet sich diese Schraube außen an der Drosselklappe und ist mit einer Spiralfeder versehen. Die Gemischschraube befindet sich vorn im Bereich des Vergaser-Ansaugstutzens. Der Motor soll im Leerlauf so drehen, dass er bei eingelegtem Vorwärtsgang noch immer „gut dreht“. Einen Drehzahlmesser haben wir bei den Motoren ja meist sowieso nicht dabei und auch der gute Handwerker in einer Werkstatt macht die Vergasereinstellung „mit dem Ohr“ und viel Erfahrung. Zu hoch darf die Drehzahl nicht sein, weil es sonst beim Einlegen des Vorwärts- aber besonders des Rückwärtsganges deutlich kracht. Darum sowieso immer: Sehr schnell schalten. Sollte der Motor so und selbst nicht einzustellen sein, muss er in die Werkstatt. 



 Bei den moderneren und insbesondere bei den stärkeren Motoren ist der Reversierstarter gesperrt, wenn ein Gang eingelegt ist. Das soll insbesondere verhindern, dass man ins Wasser fällt, wenn der Motor bei eingelegtem Gang anspringt, aber auch Verletzungen von evtl. noch im Wasser befindlichen Personen verhindern, wenn der Motor mit eingelegtem Gang ungewollt anspringt.



 Eines noch: Bei handgesteuerten AB, aber auch bei AB mit Fern- also Steuerstand, befindet sich ein Notstoppschalter am AB oder eben am Schaltkasten. Daran soll sich ein aufgespultes Plastikkabel befinden. Das dient dazu, es sich um das Handgelenk zu binden. Im Falle eines Herausfallens aus dem Boot „reißt“ das Seil den Kurzschlussschalter „ab“ und der Motor bleibt schlagartig stehen. Meist ist es bauartlicht schon so vorgesehen, dass der Motor ohne einschieben des Sicherungsseils gar nicht gestartet werden kann. Aber eben nicht bei allen. Bei meinem beispielsweise nicht. Ich kann einen kleinen Schalter auf „RUN“ legen und dann startet er auch so. Bei meinem ehemaligen YAMAHA war das Einschieben dieser Sicherung Bedingung, sonst stand der Notschalter in Abschaltstellung.



 Zum Schluss noch ein Tipp zum Tank und da kann ich wieder zunächst nur von meinem MARINER AB sprechen. Er, aber auch viele 25 Liter Tanks – eigentlich der meisten Hersteller – haben einen sog. Reservebereich. Ein Steg im Inneren des Tanks sichert etwa 3 Liter Kraftstoff, der vom Saugrohr im Tank nicht erreicht wird. Wenn es wirklich mal eng wird und der Motor beginnt wegen Treibstoffmangels schon zu stottern, den Tank auf den Schoß nehmen, in Richtung Saugrohr kippen und auf dem schnellsten Weg Richtung Ufer fahren. 



 Es tut mir leid, beim Durchlesen habe ich gemerkt, man könnte noch ein Vielzahl von Tipps und ähnlichem geben. Nur, das Thema ist zu vielfältig und umfangreich. Ich musste mich auf das Wesentliche beschränken.#c





   Einen freundlichen Gruß Dieter  #6


   19. 05. 2005


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Sehr informativ, Danke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Für mich ein kleiner Albtraum, wenn der Motor mitten in der Ostsee nicht wieder anspringt. Deshalb ist die jährliche Durchsicht beim Fachmann so wichtig. 
Wenn ich im Juli die Prüfung für den Sportbootführerschein bestanden habe, darf ich also auch meinen Sohn mal ans Steuer lassen?


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr informativ, Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Rosi, grundsätzlich ja, wenn du dabei bist. Er muß nur "geeignet" sein, wenigstens das Boot führen zu können. Will damit sagen, dass das ein Zweijähriger nicht kann. Ich meine, das gesetzliche Mindestalter ist 7 Jahre.
Aber danach fragt ja keiner, wenn du unmittelbar dabei bist. |wavey:

Einen lieben Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Da kannst du beruhigt sein, mein ältester Sohn ist 23. Irgendwie dachte ich , das ist wie beim Auto, ohne FS nicht ans Steuer. 
Ich hatte im letzten Jahr so ein Erlebniss, schnell weg. Windstille, keine Unterströmung ( die Pose trieb nicht ) Plötzlich kamen kleinere Windstöße, die stärker wurden und die Pose zog an mir vorbei in Windeseile!! Ich habe alle 3 Ruten sofort notdürftig eingeholt, der Motor sprang zum Glück an, eine Viertelstunde später waren die Wellen einen Meter hoch. Da fuhr ich schon ins Haff, dort ist es nicht so schlimm mit den Wellen. Das hätte echt schief gehen können, denn das Boot ist nur eine Nußschale. Mit 5Ps geht es aber ganz schön ab. Nun kaufen wir uns ein größeres Boot mit einem stärkeren Motor.
Und ich weiß genau, an der Durchsicht des Motors werde ich nicht sparen. Und das Verständnis seines Innenlebens ist mir auch wichtig.


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Hallo Rosi,#h

**grien** das habe ich ja nicht wissen können, dass du schon einen erwachsenen Sohn hast. Kannst ja mal schauen, ich habe im Board einen Bericht über ein 4,25 m langes Angelboot des Herstellers RYDS veröffentlicht. Nahezu alle offenen Motorboote die mit einem Außenbordmotor über Pinne, also hinten sitzen gefahren werden, haben beim Fahren den Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten und wenn eine Person fährt steht der Bug hoch und das Heck saugt sich fest. Darum ist es immer gut, wenn zwei Personen fahren (einer ist die Last vorn ) Da sollte man man beim Bootskauf bedenken.Die Möglichkeit, das Boot über eine Pinnenverlängerung von der Mitte des Bootes aus zu fahren, ist nur dürftig.
Einen schönen Gruß in die Boddenlandschaft, Dieter#6


----------



## Rosi (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Hallo Dieter, mein Boot hat den Schwerpunkt auch hinten. Deshalb habe ich mir im Baumarkt ein Stück Abflußrohr gekauft. ( die Pinnenverlängerung? ) Das drehe ich an den Motor und schon kann ich in der Bootsmitte, schön auf einem Schaumstoffkissen sitzen. Geht einwandfrei, der Schwerpunkt ist nun mittig. Im Juli mache ich den Sportbootführerschein und wir kaufen uns ein größeres Boot. Mit den Modellen muß ich mich noch beschäftigen. Es muß 4bft abkönnen und höhere Wellen. Es muß vorn einen Schutz haben, damit ich nicht nass werde. Motor vielleicht 15-20 PS. Mal sehen was mein Mann noch für Wünsche hat. Aber ich werde wohl mehr allein damit unterwegs sein. Deinen Bericht muß ich mal suchen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Hallo Dieter!

Sag mal ab wieviel PS gibt es die Dieselmotoren? und was kostet so einer!?


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter, mein Boot hat den Schwerpunkt auch hinten. Deshalb habe ich mir im Baumarkt ein Stück Abflußrohr gekauft. ( die Pinnenverlängerung? ) Das drehe ich an den Motor und schon kann ich in der Bootsmitte, schön auf einem Schaumstoffkissen sitzen. Geht einwandfrei, der Schwerpunkt ist nun mittig. Im Juli mache ich den Sportbootführerschein und wir kaufen uns ein größeres Boot. Mit den Modellen muß ich mich noch beschäftigen. Es muß 4bft abkönnen und höhere Wellen. Es muß vorn einen Schutz haben, damit ich nicht nass werde. Motor vielleicht 15-20 PS. Mal sehen was mein Mann noch für Wünsche hat. Aber ich werde wohl mehr allein damit unterwegs sein. Deinen Bericht muß ich mal suchen.



Hihi, auf dem Boot wird eigentlich immer der hinten am Motor sitzende Bootführer am meisten nass, weil der Wind selten genau von vorn oder hinten kommt. Da hilft nur die beschriebene Scheibe und der Steuerstand vorn oder mittig .

Kauft bloß nicht das erstebeste Boot. Möglichst vorher Probefahrt vereinbaren, um zu sehen, wie das Boot mit dem Motor und der Besatzung im Wasser liegt. Ein Angelboot sollte auch breit sein. Je breiter je weniger Kränkung. Mein Boot ist deutlich zu schmal.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter!
> 
> Sag mal ab wieviel PS gibt es die Dieselmotoren? und was kostet so einer!?



Hallo Raubfischer DE

Ne, dass kann ich nicht sagen. Die Diskussion fand vor einigen Jahren statt. Nur, Dieselmotoren waren einfach zu schwer und kurz danach setzten sich 4-Takt Otto-Motoren durch, die aber auch noch deutlich schwerer als vergleichbare Zweitaktmoren sind. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob Dieselaußenborder überhaupt noch für den Freizeitbereich angeboten werden. Im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Schade... aber Danke für die Mühe


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Hallo Bootsgrübler,

ich kenne eigentlich nur 2 Dieselaußenborder. Die gabs in 18 und 36 PS - von Tohatsu meine ich. Schwer, laut und teuer. Die 4takt-Technologie hat das alles überrollt.

Zur Therorie der breiten Boote: Die Rumpfform ist fü die Rolleigenschaft wichtiger, als das absolute Maß Länge:Breite. Ich habe sogar die Erfahrung gemacht, das hier oft des guten zuviel getan wird. Gerade die heute viel gebräuchlichen Halbkajüt-Walkarouder-Leichtbauten haben da oft ein ungünstiges Verhalten. Die Wellendurchschreitung ist  so schlecht, das man bei Gleitfahrt gegen eine Welle bei 4
sich nen Oberschenkelhalsbruch holt. Aber das war ja alles hier nicht Thema. Will es auch nicht weiter vertiefen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bootsgrübler,
> 
> ich kenne eigentlich nur 2 Dieselaußenborder. Die gabs in 18 und 36 PS - von Tohatsu meine ich. Schwer, laut und teuer. Die 4takt-Technologie hat das alles überrollt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dolin,

das schlimmste in dieser Hinsicht war ein Dreikufenboot (sagt man es so?) mit einem 50 PS Motor, welches wir mal in Spodsberg gemietet haben. Das Boot war Klasse zum Angeln, weil es wie platt angenagelt im Wasser lag. Es war fast 5 m lang. Aber fahren - *******! 

Grüße Dieter


----------



## Carpiolo (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Hi Dieter,

hast du schon mal 10 ps Außenborder auf einem Schlauchboot gefahren? 
Kannst du mir da Ehrfahrungen weitergeben?

Ich habe ein 3,3m Schlauchboot und möchte einen Benzinaußenborder daran verbauen.
Jetzt bin ich mir über die stärke bzw Größe nicht ganz sicher.

Was für einen Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit haben 5 zu 10 Ps Motoren?

Maximale Motorisierung ist 15 Ps bei 50 Kilo Spiegellast.

Meinst du das ist "Übermotorisiert"? Sprich ist ein 10- oder 5 Ps Motor schon ausreichend?


Ich möchte den Motor auch nur manchmal nutzen, sprich das Boot wird immer ans Wasser transportiert und dann dort erst mit dem Motor ausgerüstet...

Wäre dir für ein paar Tipps bzw Denkanstöße dankbar


----------



## Ted (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Die meisten 10 PS Motoren sind mit den 15 PS´lern bis auf die Vergaserbestückung und vllt. ein paar Kleinigkeiten baugleich. Die Zweitakter wiegen so um die 30 kg. Genauso sind die meisten 6 und 8 PS Motoren fast baugleich und wiegen schon bedeuten weniger. Wenn du den Motor immer erst am Wasser ans Boot hängst ist das Gewicht immer ein interessanter Faktor. Mit 8 PS kommst du mit deinem Kleinen Schlauchboot schon gut ins gleiten und wirst Geschwindigkeiten von über 30 km/h erreichen. Ich würde Dir zu 8 PS raten.


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



Carpiolo schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> hast du schon mal 10 ps Außenborder auf einem Schlauchboot gefahren?
> Kannst du mir da Ehrfahrungen weitergeben?
> ...



Der 10 PS Motor - ich besitze ihn schon lange nicht mehr - war auch an einem Metzeler Schlauchboot dran. Das Boot war sehr leicht, weil es einen Luftboden hatte. Es war 4.10 m lang und lief daher auch bei 3 Personen noch gut Gleitfahrt mit dem Motor. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem 8 und einem 10 PS Motor nicht erheblich ist. Ich hatte früher allerdings mal einen 15 PS Motor............. Es wundert mich ehrlich, dass man heutzutage ohne jegliche "seemännische" theoretische Erfahrung mit so einem Motor fahren darf.

Lofoten, Vestfjoren, 10 PS B


----------



## anbeisser (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Petri !

Klasse Beitrag !!! Da wollte ich nicht extra ein Neues aufmachen.

Habe mir vor Kurzem bei Kleinanzeigen auch ein Schlauchboot + Motor gekauft.
Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber alles noch gut in Schuss.

Das SB ist ein Hutchinson-Nautisport 3,20m und der Motor ein 
Mariner 2T mit 8PS Zweizylinder von glaube 1982.

Habe heute nochmal Probelauf im Wasserfass gemacht und er läuft ruhig.
Kühlstrahl kommt auch gut.

Der Verkäufer meinte es wäre ein 8PS nur auf der Haube steht 6.
Ok,Düsen und Auspuff kann ja umgebaut worden sein:m

Wollte nur mal wissen,woran ich erkenne das es wirklich ein 8PS Modell ist.

Was meint Ihr,sollte ich vorsichtshalber den Impeller und die Kerzen vor der ersten Probefahrt auf nem kleinen See von 350x120m machen.

Zu den Kerzen würde ich mal gerne wissen,ob Jemand Erfahrungen mit Iridiumkerzen im 2t 8PS hat.
Mein Auto läuft damit wesentlich spritziger als mit Standartkerzen.

Original sind NGK B7HS verbaut und das Iridiummodell heisst BR7HIX

Vielen Dank schon im vorraus
Maik


----------



## Dieter02 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Außenbordmotore; hier mein 10 PS Mariner*

Was steht denn auf dem Typenschild als PS Angabe ?
Ansonsten kann man glaube über die Motornummer rausfinden wieviel ps dein Motor hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Zu den Iridiumkerzen kann ich nichts sagen.  Aber neue Kerzen und ein neuer Impeller sind nie verkehrt. Dann hast du das schon mal aus dem Kopf. Beides kann man selber wechseln.  Ich habe es ja auch selbst hingekommen und ich bin nun wirklich Schraubertechnisch ne absolute Nullnummer.


----------



## anbeisser (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Moin !

Es steht folgendes drauf:

Mariner 8M
677 S 051 433

Ich als Leie würde auf 8PS schliessen ... Gell

Danke
Maik


----------



## anbeisser (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Zu den Iridiumkerzen kann ich nichts sagen.  Aber neue Kerzen und ein neuer Impeller sind nie verkehrt. Dann hast du das schon mal aus dem Kopf. Beides kann man selber wechseln.  Ich habe es ja auch selbst hingekommen und ich bin nun wirklich Schraubertechnisch ne absolute Nullnummer.



Danke Dir !!!

Werde ich beides machen.

Was muss ich beim Impellerwechsel beachten ?
Und muss ich den Impeller unbedingt von Mariner,Mercury  bzw.Yamaha nehmen ?

Wäre nicht schlecht,wenn mir Jemand einen Link mit dem passenden Impeller für mein Modell senden könnte.

8M 677 S051 433


Gruß
Maik


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Ja, es ist ein 8 PS Motor.

Wenn der Kontrollstrahl deines AB gut ist, brauchst du den Impeller nicht zu wechseln. Ansonsten bestelle ihn beim Hersteller des AB unter der Motornummer. Dann hast du auch den richtigen.


----------



## anbeisser (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Mein 10 PS Mariner Außenbordmotor*

Moin !

Ja,der Strahl kommt.Hab aber in Youtubevideos gesehen das er bei manchen gleichen Motoren scheinbar stärker kommt.
Ist aber NICHT so, das es nur tröpfelt.

Einen passenden Impeller habe ich schon gefunden.


Trotzdem Danke
Maik


----------

